# Arizona Sun Metallic "paint quality " Issues



## aldo (Jan 19, 2002)

I ordered an '02 325i about a month ago but on 04 Jan the dealer came back with a msg from BMW NA that there was a "paint quality" issue with Arizona Sun. I'm having a hard time buying this as the color is still up on the BMW Individual site along with most "national" BMW Indiviudal sites, ie Australia, South Africa, etc. I've got an e-mail in to BMW AG asking for clarification but hopefully there is someone out there that can provide some solid information as to the availability of this color. We are willing to wait a reasonable time period for the "quality issue to be resolved..... Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

No disrespect intended, but are we sure the paint quality issue isn't just that it's incredibly ugly?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey, that's 31st330i's favorite car with the diesel ducts!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I dunno, I kinda like it. It's definately a color that will id a model year


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *I dunno, I kinda like it. It's definately a color that will id a model year *


Personally, I wouldn't care if I my car's color id'ed it... However, people usually go like: "that is so 200X..."


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*I'd say that if that's the color that you*

really want, then knock yourself out.

Personally, it's not something I'd pay extra for, but again, that's just my opinion.

A bigger question is I thought that the BMW 'Individual' program was not available to the BMW NA market?

Has this changed?


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I thought it was a neat color for a car show. Jury's still out about on the road (imo). 

People in the US have been able to get BMW Individual Program items, but it adds $$ and you have to find a deal that's willing to do it for you. From what I hear, there aren't that many that want to deal with the added hassle, even if it does add $2K to the car. They may not see much or any of that addt'l cost.


----------



## aldo (Jan 19, 2002)

*Arizona Sun*

While the entire Individual program is not available, the paints are. My dealer was great about it, but it seem as if BMW NA is the roadblock. The treatment from the "Customer Service" people was anything but customer service!!! My dealer notes the other Individual colors ie, velet blue metallic, lipstick etc are available. In fact while doing the research I came across this press release from Spartanburg. Check out the url -http://www.bmwworld.com/models/z3_aegean_blue.htm

Does anyone have any info as to POCs at BMW NA or BMW M Gmbh that would be able to provide some straight answers.


----------

